# CPT code for anterior abdominal wall resection



## maxwell@marshall.edu (May 19, 2011)

I need help with this one..

Attenetion was then turned to the anterior abdominal. the skin was excoriated as well as at the medial enterocutaneous fistula there was noted to be dense granulation tissue, so a decision was made to resect all the anterior abdominal wall involved with the damaged skin from the enterocutaneous fistulas as well as resect the fistulous tracts of the enterocutaneous fistulas. anterior abdominal wall was passed off the field as a specimen.....

any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 19, 2011)

44640.	 Closure of intestinal cutaneous fistula?


----------



## surgonc87 (May 20, 2011)

use the regular debridement codes to the extent of debridement and sqcm...All the other codes in consideration just does not fit per extent of note.
MS


----------



## Grintwig (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with 44640


----------

